# To do or not to do



## Medieval (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is something for homebrewers

So what happens when a beautiful young lady walks into your local homebrew shop.

1) Stare?

2) Wonder if she works there? But you also checked out what the other employees was wearing and soon discovered. "No, she can't work here"

3) Wonder if she is undercover and checking you out because you might have sticky fingers.

4) Walk in the same ILES to figure out what she might be after or working on

5) Pretend like your a noobie and when the worker asks you "what type of yeast" say EC-1188 instead of EC-1118 and hope the worker corrects you and she over hears the conversation.

6) Do you position yourself strategically to see if she is also intrested in you based on her body language.

7) Do you wait for a possible stare, if you she stares at your face and has good indicatation of body language do you get the balls to introduce yourself.

8) Wonder what life would be like brewing together and sharing a fine glass of home brewed wine.

9) Don't say anything pay for your shi** and leave.

10) All of the above!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2011)

I think you blew it. I am sure you checked her finger for a ring and if she had a boyfriend he probably would have been with her. Who knows she just might have shown you her rack. Some are full and strong and then there are others that are weak, unsupported and sway like pendulums.


----------



## Medieval (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes my friend. But what would YOU do


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2011)

Simple questions. Have you ever tried one of these kits? Do you know any thing about corks and which one is best. Are you a cork soaker? LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2011)

I would just ask her if she brewed. Most people (regardless of gender) will talk for a long time about what they make. 

Insert a nickel into the gum ball machine and see what comes out.


A simple question is all it would take.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahaha!



Runningwolf said:


> Are you a cork soaker? LOL


----------



## Medieval (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL... Maybe she would of swallowed all my kids but I'll never know LOL


----------



## Medieval (Mar 12, 2011)

So RunningWolf you would fall under the "Pretend to be a noob category? " lol


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2011)

I know if I werent married id have been all over it!!!!!


----------



## Medieval (Mar 13, 2011)

@Wade .. LOL you still have some player left in you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I know if I werent married id have been all over it!!!!!



Exactly what I was trying to say diplomatically.


----------



## Lurker (Mar 13, 2011)

I would first look over my shoulder to see if my wife was there. That would be a deciding factor.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2011)

Bwaaaa haaaa haaaaa!


----------



## jtstar (Mar 13, 2011)

I've have always told my wife that I would stop looking when I was six feet under and I'm not there yet


----------



## Wiz (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't want or dare to be part of this subject at all.


----------



## joea132 (Mar 13, 2011)

"A beautiful girl that makes beer/wine, your boyfriend must be lucky." "Oh you don't have a boyfriend?" ::


----------



## Oracus (Mar 13, 2011)

joea132 said:


> "A beautiful girl that makes beer/wine, your boyfriend must be lucky." "Oh you don't have a boyfriend?" ::



LOL! Smooth one


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 13, 2011)

All of the above. Just talk to her. You'll never regret it.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 13, 2011)

jtstar said:


> I've have always told my wife that I would stop looking when I was six feet under and I'm not there yet



A good fishing buddy of mine used to say " It doesn't matter where you get your appetite, as long as you eat at home". Sadly, he is 6 feet under now.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Simple questions. Have you ever tried one of these kits? Do you know any thing about corks and which one is best.* Are you a cork soaker?* LOL



LOL *shakes head*

My brew shop isn't that busy or I'd probably be in trouble...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> LOL *shakes head*
> 
> My brew shop isn't that busy or I'd probably be in trouble...



I love it when a lady shakes in approval! See ya at the party!


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey one of those ladies has a tattoo! =)))


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2011)

Actually 2 of them do and the middle 1 might also but shes hidden too much.


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 16, 2011)

Not that it makes a diff...but im feeling kinda "Where's Waldo" for a sec...I see the one on the lady in purple...where's the other?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

You guys are crazy, why are you trying to look so far up their legs. The first ladies is on the opposite side as the third ladies. They're probably Varicose veins. LOL


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh! Its the same lady!


----------

